# One easy way to copper plating aluminum



## dsche (May 6, 2013)

Why it may be needed? For example, you need solder MCPCB to copper directly (for best heat sinking). Copper MCPCB good, but there are no copper MCPCBs for triples and quad

All you need is some Copper Sulphate AKA bluestone AKA "Root Killer" and one good eraser like this







No more chemistry

Put small amount of Copper Sulphate in hot water











*Be careful!* Don't drink it, Do not leave it unattended with childes or pets or rommates etc

Put adhesive tape to working side of MCPCB and clean the back side good

Then dip eraser into solution and rub aluminum surface with it

After that dip the part into solution in full

Repeat this two steps until thin rose layer of pure copper arise






Check it: it must sustain eraser rubbing

Congratulation! Now you may solder it with resin and tin


----------



## D2000 (May 24, 2013)

You are a genius my friend! What a fantastic DIY tip.. Only yesterday was I needing something like this. Just found it


----------



## vestureofblood (May 24, 2013)

Very cool dsche. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MustSimon (Oct 4, 2014)

I may be need it. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 6, 2014)

Does the eraser have something to do with the process chemically or is it just the preferred applicator?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 6, 2014)

vestureofblood said:


> Does the eraser have something to do with the process chemically or is it just the preferred applicator?


 It looks to be a quality check. If the copper comes off with eraser rubbing, it wasn't enough. Try again with the dip. Edit: NOPE! See the post below. It removes aluminum oxide. Corundum is pretty inert, so we can't plate to it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 6, 2014)

vestureofblood said:


> Does the eraser have something to do with the process chemically or is it just the preferred applicator?



My guess is that it erases  the aluminium oxides from the surface. It is done with the wet eraserto prevent new oxides from building.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 8, 2015)

Will this work to put a layer on any diameter surface of aluminum? Prep alu surface with anything ?


----------

